# need a cheap 20 gauge or a cheap .22lr-.410 convertable



## Greegen (Aug 24, 2007)

title says it all. I'm short on cash and need a cheap shotgun.


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

rossi, or NEF....check kmart or walmart, and they will be able to order if they dont have in stock......79.99-150.00 dollars.. for a single or for the combo...........fleetfarm if you are lucky enough to be near one


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

i have a NEF .410 and a 12 ga...and i have a rossi .223.....all are single shot and great guns!


----------

